# Kernel 2.6.3 draußen

## /dev/blackhawk

Hello @ all

Der neue Kernel v.2.6.3 ist

wie üblich unter

```
http://www.kernel.org/
```

bereit zum runterladen. 

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

PS: Der Thread kann gleich als Anlaufstelle für Probleme

oder Anregungen bezüglich des neuen Kernels benutzt werden.  :Wink: 

----------

## renegade

schon seit 2.6.1 funktioniert mein usb-stick pretec idisk tiny 128mb nicht mehr. beim mounten kommt immer "can't read superblock". alle anderen sticks, cams etc. gehen aber. irgendwer die gleiche erfahrung?

----------

## py-ro

@renegade

Versuch mal das Ding unter Windows mit fat zu formatieren hat bei mir gehilft  :Very Happy: 

----------

## renegade

hab ich schon probiert, funktioniert nicht. unter windows, und kernel <= 2.6.0 geht er wunderbar und wenn ich ihn mit ext formatier auch unter kernel > 2.6.0, aber ext liest das böse os auffer arbeit nicht  :Wink: .

----------

## DrAt0mic

Hallo,

habe ein ähnliches Problem mit meiner Digi-Cam, die ich mit 2.4 ohne Probleme via usb-storage ansprechen konnte!

Seid ich 2.6 nutze, funzt das nicht mehr. Ist aber wohl ein bekannter Bug:

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1822

----------

## jay

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hat bei mir gehilft 

 

Sorry, ich lass ja vieles durchgehen, aber hier stellen sich meine Fußnägel voll auf.  Es ist immer noch "geholfen"....

----------

## NueX

Seit dem 2.6.2er (also auch bei meinem 2.6.3-gentoo [gentoo-dev-sources])hab ich merkwürde, mir nichts sagende Meldungen über meinen CD-Brenner an hdc. Benutze ihn per ATAPI ohne SCSI-Emu. Kann mir jemand verraten, was das heißen soll und welches Problem dahinter steckt?

dmesg:

```
[...]

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: VIA vt82c686b (rev 40) IDE UDMA100 controller on pci0000:00:07.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xc400-0xc407, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xc408-0xc40f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: ST340824A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: ST340016A, ATA DISK drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: RICOH CD-R/RW MP7163A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: LITEON DVD-ROM LTD163, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78165360 sectors (40020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 78165360 sectors (40020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdc: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hdc: status error: error=0x20LastFailedSense 0x02

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: status error: error=0x00

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: status error: error=0x00

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: status error: error=0x00

hdc: DMA disabled

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: ATAPI reset complete

hdc: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hdc: status error: error=0x20LastFailedSense 0x02

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: status error: error=0x00

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: status error: error=0x00

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: status error: error=0x00

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: ATAPI reset complete

hdc: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hdc: status error: error=0x20LastFailedSense 0x02

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: status error: error=0x00

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: status error: error=0x00

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: status error: error=0x00

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: ATAPI reset complete

hdc: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hdc: status error: error=0x20LastFailedSense 0x02

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: status error: error=0x00

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: status error: error=0x00

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: status error: error=0x00

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: ATAPI reset complete

hdc: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hdc: status error: error=0x20LastFailedSense 0x02

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: status error: error=0x00

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: status error: error=0x00

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: status error: error=0x00

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: ATAPI reset complete

hdc: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hdc: status error: error=0x20LastFailedSense 0x02

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: status error: error=0x00

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: status error: error=0x00

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: status error: error=0x00

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: ATAPI reset complete

hdc: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hdc: status error: error=0x20LastFailedSense 0x02

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: status error: error=0x00

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: status error: error=0x00

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: status error: error=0x00

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: ATAPI reset complete

hdc: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hdc: status error: error=0x20LastFailedSense 0x02

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: status error: error=0x00

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: status error: error=0x00

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: status error: error=0x00

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: ATAPI reset complete

hdc: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hdc: status error: error=0x20LastFailedSense 0x02

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: status error: error=0x00

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: status error: error=0x00

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: status error: error=0x00

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: ATAPI reset complete

hdc: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hdc: status error: error=0x20LastFailedSense 0x02

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: status error: error=0x00

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: status error: error=0x00

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: status error: error=0x00

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: ATAPI reset complete

hdc: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hdc: status error: error=0x20LastFailedSense 0x02

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: status error: error=0x00

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: status error: error=0x00

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: status error: error=0x00

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: ATAPI reset complete

hdc: ATAPI 32X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

[...]

```

Vielen Dank für Tipps!

Schöne Grüße, NueX

----------

## Eamon Nerbonne

DriveReady SeekRequest und so weiter meldungen sind oefters mit schlechten IDE-kabeln in verbindung gebracht.  Da die neueren IDE-standards dies check-summen ist es kein grosses problem; aber die performance kan schlechter werden und in verrueckten faellen is data-corruption nicht ausgeschlossen).

In 2.4 -  soweit ich mich erinnere - gab es diese meldung schlicht und einfach nicht.

----------

## ceus79

Hab den 2.6.3 erstmal wieder runtergeschmissen, unter anderem deswegen:https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=42121

Mit dem Sound gibts auch Probleme, bei allen Versionen nach 2.6.1-gentoo-r1 schweigt bei mir die Soundkarte (SB Live).

----------

## neonik

Bootsplash wurde in 2.6.3-gentoo-r1 korrigiert. Allerdings ist der Kernel viel zu langsam. Ich hab hier z.B. linux-2.6.3-mm2 mit Patches aus dem Gentoo Patchset 2.6-3.23 laufen, und der ist genau so langsam wie der 2.6.3-gentoo-r1, der an sich relativ schnell ist (verglichen mit >=linux-2.6.2-mm1). Memory-Consumption (Speichernutzung) ist einfach krass! Bei dem Kernel bräucht ich wieder Swap!

Der letzte stabile und schnelle Kernel, den ich probiert habe, ist 2.6.2-mm1.

----------

